# Cobia - thanks to the guy with the gaff in Destin



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to the guy on a Hobie kayak with outriggersin Destin with the good sense to bring a gaff. I got hooked into a good (35 lb) cobia and didn't have a gaff, and he took time out from fishing to help me get it gaffed. I'm used to boat fishing, and this was the biggest kayak fish I've gotten, so I genuinely appreciate it. I was so worn out I didn't even think to ask his name. So if you're out there, thanks, and I hope you got an even bigger one for yourself!








http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Attachment11576.aspx


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a purdy fish and there is a real good chance the gaffin' yakker is on the board...

would like to hear his side too!

Brent


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!! What day did you catch him?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on a great catch! That was Brandon:<a href="http://ebkfish.com/"><a href="http://ebkfish.com/"><a href="http://ebkfish.com/"><a href="http://ebkfish.com/">http://ebkfish.com/</a></a></a></a> He is always there for others...been there for me many times which makes him a great kayak fishing guide. Oh, and he knows where the fish are too which is why he has already receivedrepeat bookings. He called me up at work because he was sick over losing a 60-70lb cobia at the gaff today. I tried to make him feel better by saying at least he still has the Kayak Wars cobia record and he caught a couple of grouper, but he said he wanted to catch a record cobia that would remain for a while. 

I'm glad it all worked out for you Michael. I'm still waiting for my 1st big cobia from a kayak.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Linda&Ernie (27/05/2010)*Congrats!! What day did you catch him?


Yesterday, early a.m.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *gottafish (27/05/2010)*Congrats on a great catch! That was Brandon:<a href="http://ebkfish.com/"><a href="http://ebkfish.com/"><a href="http://ebkfish.com/"><a href="http://ebkfish.com/">http://ebkfish.com/</a></a></a></a> He is always there for others...been there for me many times which makes him a great kayak fishing guide. Oh, and he knows where the fish are too which is why he has already received 2nd bookings from individuals. He called me up at work because he was sick over losing a 60-70lb cobia at the gaff today. I tried to make him feel better by saying at least he still has the Kayak Wars cobia record and he caught a couple of grouper, but he said he wanted to catch a record cobia that would remain for a while.
> 
> I'm glad it all worked out for you Michael. I'm still waiting for my 1st big cobia from a kayak.


Thanks for letting me know who it is - I'll be sure to recommend him as a guide to people. Definitely a good guy. He certainly had a nice one on the hook, I hate it that it got loose. Until he got it close enough for him to see it was a cobia, I was thinking shark because it was pulling so hard.

I hope you get your cobe soon!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EAGLE CLAW LASER SHARP HOOKS FOR MAKING SUCH A GREAT HOOK TO BREAK IN HAFE BEFORE MY 30 POUND LINE BROKE ON THAT COBIA. What a battle that fish put up! No problems on the gaff man anytime congrats on your first cobia on a kayak!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Good Job!! I've learned to just leave my gaff attached to the yak. Otherwise, I will forget it.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Brandonshobie (27/05/2010)*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EAGLE CLAW LASER SHARP HOOKS FOR MAKING SUCH A GREAT HOOK TO BREAK IN HAFE BEFORE MY 30 POUND LINE BROKE ON THAT COBIA. What a battle that fish put up! No problems on the gaff man anytime congrats on your first cobia on a kayak!


Thanks - and I think Eagle Claw owes you a fish! It takes some serious size to break a hook in two.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I never really intentionally buy eagle claw... Nothing against them in particular but just relate them to freshwater...

I always looked for Mustad until I found Owner and their Gorilla line especially... Never straightened or broke an Owner and they are the sharpest I have ever used.

Brent


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome!!! Congrats man!

Alex


----------

